# Missing DVB Kernel Option - or am I stupid? [SOLVED]

## K T A

Hello, I feel like I should know the answer myself but I just do not get it. I want to get the Terratec Cinergy USB XE DVB stick to work, which needs the af9005 kernel module, which is only in the 2.6.23 kernel. Ok, I got myself the gentoo-sources-2.6.23 and when using menuconfig I can easily locate the module:

```
 Symbol: DVB_USB_AF9005 [=n]  

    Prompt: Afatech AF9005 DVB-T USB1.1 support                                                                              

      Defined at drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/Kconfig:224                                                                     

      Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS && DVB_CORE && DVB_USB && EXPERIMENTAL                                   

      Location:                                                                                                           

        -> Device Drivers                                                                                               

          -> Multimedia devices                                                                                      

            -> DVB for Linux (DVB_CORE [=m])                                                                

              -> DVB/ATSC adapters (DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y])                                 

                -> Support for various USB DVB devices (DVB_USB [=n])                            

      Selects: DVB_TUNER_MT2060 && DVB_TUNER_QT1010
```

But I just can't select it! The branch

```
> Support for various USB DVB devices (DVB_USB [=n])
```

does not show up. I have the vague feeling there is a easy solution, but I just do not get it...

[edit]Hey I knew it was soo easy... I forgot to activate i2c support - the menu is now showing the missing options...[/edit]

KTA

----------

## himpierre

Hey Dude.

Did you get this thing running? I tried everything but the device is not showing up.

cheers

t.

----------

## K T A

Hmm, what exactly does not showing up mean? I can use lsusb and usbview to get alot of infos... If you mean you miss a /dev/dvb/... device - I can't get it to work either. But I did not try that hard.

KTA

----------

## K T A

Just got it running. I can't test it properly because I don't have a antenna right now but the devicenode is now created. What I did was getting the MISSING firmware from http://ventoso.org/luca/af9005/af9005.fw, and creating the dir /lib/firmware and copy af9005.fw over. Thats it!

KTA

----------

## himpierre

Yes, I did that to. 

```
hostname ~ # ls -l /lib/firmware/

insgesamt 28

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28250 13. Okt 18:57 af9005.fw

```

But no device entry /dev/dvb*. can you send your kernel config? Maybe i forgot something.

Oh, lsusb -v gives:

```
irmeli ~ # lsusb -v

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ccd:0069 TerraTec Electronic GmbH

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0ccd TerraTec Electronic GmbH

  idProduct          0x0069

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           1 TerraTec

  iProduct                2 Cinergy T USB XE Ver.2

  iSerial                 3 10012007

```

cheers

t.

----------

## K T A

Ok, it looks like we have different versions of the product:

```
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0ccd:0055 TerraTec Electronic GmbH 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0        16

  idVendor           0x0ccd TerraTec Electronic GmbH

  idProduct          0x0055 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 AFA

  iProduct                2 Cinergy T USB XE

  iSerial                 0 
```

All modules used by the device:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

mt2060                  4356  4294967294 

dvb_usb_af9005_remote     2756  3 

dvb_usb_af9005         29908  4294967294 

dvb_usb                19468  1 dvb_usb_af9005

dvb_core               70440  1 dvb_usb

dvb_pll                11268  1 dvb_usb

i2c_core               19472  3 mt2060,dvb_usb,dvb_pll
```

I use now gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8 with the driver modules compiles from linuxtv cvs...

KTA

----------

## himpierre

Ok. Thanks for your help so far.

t.

----------

## EOF

I habe a DVB-T stick from DIGITTRADE. A dmesg get me an

```

input: Afatech DVB-T as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T] on usb-0000:00:02.1-8

```

I tried the above and everything here

http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/index.php/Gentoo_DVB_driver

but I still get 

```

input: Afatech DVB-T as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.01 Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T] on usb-0000:00:02.1-8

```

how can I get this stick to run? Has anyone an idea?

----------

## EOF

I am no step further  :Sad: . Help ...

```
# lsusb -v

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 15a4:9016

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x15a4

  idProduct          0x9016

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           1 Afatech

  iProduct                2 DVB-T

  ...

```

----------

